# Cool new book/DVD: 'Dogs In Motion'



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Aside from DogSteps, this new book appears to be one of the best resources for the study of canine structure and movement out there right now. It has video clips of gaits, xrays, 3D displays of the muscles involved in various movement, etc. all recorded from 300 dogs from 32 different breeds. Really neat stuff!


----------

